# Als New Years Day Race is moved for 2017 but only for 2017!



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Als New Years Day Race is moved for 2017 but only for 2017!
The Race will be held at Oakland Raceway in Joliet.
Mark your calendars Jan 1st 2017!!.
$7 Food and Beverages
Classes will be ..
Fat tire slip on Fray cars
Skinny Tire cars
Indy cars
Text Or Call me for Details directions and Address
Dennis Holas 630-336-2918


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals Dennis is going to have the race on New Year's Day sense Al is Busy this year and will not have time to Have it. But of course the mouth of the group is on another site posting that no one is going to come to it because it is being moved to Dennis's house this year and because he doesn't know why Al would not have it and ruin a good thing. Can we please get a count on who might be coming. I am going to make some food for it and Would like to know how much to get. Thanks


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for carrying on the tradition. Have a blast!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I plan on making it before the race flag falls. That means I might try and get more than 2 practice
laps. lol


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Weather permitting I will be there gotta keep up the tradition


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Cool Brian if ya get lost load my number in your phone


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Pictures, Pictures, Pictures guys.  Some of us are trying to live vicariously through you guys until I can get down there and race with you myself. 

Tom


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tom. Are you on Facebook? Pat


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I am not on the facebook. I'm really just a luddite.  you can e-mail me though. swamibob at comcast dot net.

Tom


----------

